# Cream Honey - Decisions/Discussions



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Lee Bussy said:


> I have been reading here and from other Internet searches for a couple of days. I have about 50-60# of honey left after bottling and I'd like to make some creamed honey from some of it. From what I have seen, there's the Dyce method and the "no-Dyce" method. I'm left with some questions I'd like to bat around with a few of you who may be old hands at this.
> 
> Is there a significant difference between using honey powder and creamed honey as a starter? I was thinking honey powder might be a little easier.
> The Dyce method seems to be employed to prevent the incorporation of large crystals. I'd prefer not to heat the honey just because it would then not be "raw." Now I admit this may be a mental thing for me. If it's going to be a bunch easier on a new guy to heat it, let me know. My honey seems very light and smooth and no discernible crystallization. Is avoiding the heating going to make me wish I did it?
> ...


Expect some different opinions due to peoples experience with honey from different sources with wildly different crystallizing properties. If you have a honey that sets up naturally and quickly with very coarse and gritty structure, you would likely be advised to use the heating method to eliminate any possibility of including some of the inherent coarse structure. Innoculate then with fine structure honey for guaranteed results.

My own local honey sets up naturally in about 6 months with a reasonably fine texture. I have also experimented with using a store bought tub of Billy Bee Creamed Honey for seed starter without pre heating; that worked well for my honey. If I was in canola or sunflower forage area and was going to put it on store shelves I would be more cautious. 

Your mileage may vary!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Creamed honey gets much of its appeal from the silky smooth small granules formed in a controlled crystalization. If you have time to waste, do not heat it. If you want control over the process, I would heat it to ensure no wild larger crystals are present to spoil your fun. Many people like natural gritty crystalized honey, but the uneducated do not buy it on the shelf as they consider it spoiled.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

crofter said:


> Expect some different opinions due to peoples experience with honey from different sources with wildly different crystallizing properties. If you have a honey that sets up naturally and quickly with very coarse and gritty structure, you would likely be advised to use the heating method to eliminate any possibility of including some of the inherent coarse structure.


I have zero idea where the bees got their nectar. The honey is very light in color, and is only out of the comb about a month so I really have no idea about crystallization - other than that it's lasting more than a month. 



Vance G said:


> Many people like natural gritty crystalized honey, but the uneducated do not buy it on the shelf as they consider it spoiled.


Man, I LOVE that sort of natural crystalization you get. To men it's reminescent of Maple Sugar candy. I eat it by the spoonful!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Lee Bussy said:


> I have zero idea where the bees got their nectar. The honey is very light in color, and is only out of the comb about a month so I really have no idea about crystallization - other than that it's lasting more than a month.
> 
> 
> Man, I LOVE that sort of natural crystalization you get. To men it's reminescent of Maple Sugar candy. I eat it by the spoonful!


As you can imagine "natural crystallization" is a pretty broad term. I like some texture to it too. My son really likes it because he says he can really pile it on his toast without having it running down his arm! That is the way honey used to be experienced but as Vance says they are spoiled by mass production influence into thinking it is spoiled. A plastic honey bear full of crystallized honey would totally freak them out!

That said, some honeys will quickly form large crystals that drop out of solution and the remaining liquid is low enough then in sugar content to allow the natural yeasts to start working; fermentation! Local yeast characteristics vary in max sugar tolerance according to Bob Binnie so what is OK in one area may not be in another. He shows sad video of barrels bulging and pushing the tops off! Messsssy! Thus the pasteurization part of the Dyce Method; kills the yeast plus destroys the pattern structure potential of any original crystallization


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

So, get some Sue Bee Creamed Honey, or get honey powder? I imagine once I have "mine" I can use that as a seed/starter?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Lee Bussy said:


> So, get some Sue Bee Creamed Honey, or get honey powder? I imagine once I have "mine" I can use that as a seed/starter?


Yes to both ?'s


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

Technically it was an "or" where I meant "which one do you recoomend? The powder or the store-bought creamed honey?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Lee Bussy said:


> Technically it was an "or" where I meant "which one do you recoomend? The powder or the store-bought creamed honey?


No experience with the honey powder; what would be involved in its creation and merchandizing suggests to me a pricier solution. Yes you can use portions of the first rendition for subsequent batches.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have made some using my raw honey and some store bought creamed honey. 
The first batch I made was pretty smooth, but each subsequent batch made from my product became a bit more grainy. 
I went back to the store then made a half gallon that I keep for starter. When that is gone I'll go back to the store to start over.

Alex


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

Thanks, gents!


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

Hey I thought I'd post a follow-up here in case someone found it in a search:

Apparently, "Honey Powder" and/or "Powdered Honey" are not 100% honey. While it may work as a seed for making creamed honey, I think at that point it's no longer able to be labeled pure honey.

So, I answered my own question as to whether or not there's a reason to use one or the other.


----------

